# New Bedford/Fall River Haunts



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a review for all you mass haunters here, of the Asylum of Horror and the Factory of Terror in Fall River. They're both very close together, yet have no connection to one another and aparently aren't very friendly.

First up is the Asylum of Horror. It is run by few brothers and they're families, who love Halloween. They seem to have a good amount of money to put into with allThe outside gives a good chilling feeling to you, as its in a large warehouse. We went on Monday the holiday and there weren't very many people there at all, so we didn't wait in line. They have a cool way to enter where they set you up for some screams right off the bat. Once your in, you move a long at a good pace, which can be determinded by you. We went though a lot slower than most people and eventually got passed by another group becuase we were enjoying the displays. It was very detailed and was packed with actors, who were very energetic and scary. In talking with one of the owners after, aparently they have a waiting list of 40 actors who would like to work there. Its full with two spinning tunnels which they built themselves, and a healthy balance between actors and animations. The last room is extremely well done which sends most groups screaming out the door. Overall, I'd give it an 8 out of 10.

Next, we went to the Factory of Terror. I guess that this guy is absolutely loaded, which is aparent with all the stuff thats in his haunted house. But also, aparently the guy isn't that into the whole thing and just does it becuase his girlfriend likes it. You can also tell this, because the actors seem a little less motivated, and I just got a feel while there. Anyway, the que line is inside, where you can watch they're animatronic band play which is awsome. I didn't have to wait in line for this one either, but I saw it, and heard it last year. The haunted house is very big, with huge rooms which are connected in a few places which looks cool, like an actual house. One of the halways is the biggest I've ever seen. It was about as wide as a normal room, yet long like a hallway. It gave you a lot of open space to walk, which was very different. However, there was another normal size hallway that was extremely long, yet nothing happend the whole time which was disapointing, which I also remembered from the previous year. The place is also jam packed with anatomical stuff, like buckies, spinal cords, etc. Overall, its well done, and pretty scary. 8/10

So if you can make the trip, I'd really suggest going to both of these! The Asylum of Horror is a little better than the Factory of Terror, but you still should go to both. They are a little on the pricey side, being in the $16 range, which can be nocked down a bit with online coupons. Check them out!

www.asylumofhorror.com
www.factoryofterror.com


----------

